
Haskell: mistakes I made (and how to fix them) - 0xmohit
https://jaspervdj.be/posts/2016-04-11-haskell-mistakes-i-made.html
======
0xmohit
Link to slides:
[https://github.com/meiersi/HaskellerZ/blob/a19f6c28cd999efda...](https://github.com/meiersi/HaskellerZ/blob/a19f6c28cd999efdae86d38b1871378cbc3c0645/meetups/20160331-Haskell_Mistakes/slides.pdf)

